# realzar los tableros y hacer el graneado



## Oddrun

Hola a todos,

alguien sabe que significa el verbo "realzar" en el contexto de "realzar los tableros" y el sustantivo "graneado" (se trata de alguna técnica de pintura o algo parecido)?
Encontré las palabras en un libro que trata de unos pintores en la época del Renacimiento. La frase es así: "Luego, estando con un maestro en el taller, para ponerse al corriente en todas las ramas que partenecen a nuestro arte, comenzando por moler colores (...), hacerse práctico en la preparación de los tableros, *realzarlos*, pulirlos, dorar y hacer bien *el graneado*, serán necesarios seis años."


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Creo que los tableros son paneles de madera, usados con frecuencia como la base de una pintura (en vez de lienzo), y que realzarlos es literalmente levantar o elevarlos. El graneado es una textura de la superficie que le da mejor agarre para la adhesión de la pintura.


----------



## Oddrun

Gracias por tu ayuda, Sprachliebhaber! Sabés como se traduce "el graneado" al inglés? Tembién pensé en "realzar" como "levantar" (en el sentido de por ejemplo levantar una piedra del suelo) pero me parece demasiado fácil. No consigo imaginarme porque son necesarios tantos años para aprender a elevar un tablero. A menos que se trate de otro tipo de elevación... El problema es que tengo que traducir esta frase y para hacerlo necesito visualizarme la acción.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Hacer bien el graneado" puede ser algo como "texture them well"; "graneado" a solas es "texturing". En cuanto a "levantar", se puede suponer que los tableros se preparan en una posición horizontal (pueden ser bastante grandes), y que luego se levantan y se posicionan para el artista. Y los seis años me imagino son el resultado de los beneficios al maestro de tener obra de mano gratis durante el aprendizaje; probablemente los aprendices aprenden algo acerca de la pintura también.


----------



## Rosaliati

Pues yo, con mi humilde conociemiento en pintura, creo que realzar, en ese contexto se refiere a dar más fuerza a la pintura, es decir, hacer que sobresalga, ya sea con un fondo más claro u oscuro o dando matices o color a la pintura. A modo de ejemplo, cuando alguien se maquilla los ojos, se podría decir que se realza los ojos. La traducción al inglés, sería "enhance".
Un saludo


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tienes razón, pero aquí solo se trata de la preparación del tablero por el aprendiz; luego viene el pintor.


----------



## botaya

Hablando con mi mujer que es restauradora, cree que realzar es parte de la técnica del dorado de tablas, y se trataría del estucado previo y de la aplicación del bol, el bol es una tierra a base de óxidos que es la base del dorado, para preparar un dorado tienes que aplicar varias manos de estuco, luego se aplica el bol, se bruñe , se aplica una cola de pescado y luego se aplica el dorado.

El graneado seria alguna técnica de pintura ya que según el escrito es el paso final, haciendo una búsqueda rápida en Internet, he encontrado que el graneado es la adición de una materia granulosa a la pasta con la que se va a pintar.

El proceso de realzado con estuco y bol lo haría el aprendiz y el graneado lo haría el maestro.

Esperando haber sido de utilidad,

un saludo.


----------



## Rosaliati

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Tienes razón, pero aquí solo se trata de la preparación del tablero por el aprendiz; luego viene el pintor.



sólo sé que no sé nada.
Pues bien, debe referirse a la preparación del tablero, pero no al alzamiento.
Realzar en el contexto de alzamiento significa que es alzado por segunda o más veces
1 vez= _alzar,_ 2 o más veces= _realzar_. Así que si el aprendiz "_realza_" el tablero en el contexto de alzamiento, querría decir que vuelve a _alza_r el tablero y no creo que esté hablando de eso, ese dato sería irrelevante, no crees?


----------



## botaya

Al decir realzar en este contexto se refiere a que "sobresalga", por eso las varias capas de estuco al preparar la tabla.


----------



## Oddrun

Gracias chicos por todos los comentarios. Las sugerencias de botaya me parecen muy útiles.



botaya said:


> El graneado seria alguna técnica de pintura ya que según el escrito es el paso final, haciendo una búsqueda rápida en Internet, he encontrado que el graneado es la adición de una materia granulosa a la pasta con la que se va a pintar.


Yo encontré una explicación que dice: "El graneado de            la superficie tiene por objeto facilitar la adherencia de los productos            de dibujo." Las dos definiciones parecen contradecirse, a menos que la palabra signifique dos cosas.


----------



## botaya

En principio parecen contradictorias pero no lo son, ya que si a una pasta le añades una materia granulosa o un árido lo que estás consiguiendo es que tenga más resistencia y mejor adherencia.

Y hay que diferenciar el contexto, me explico, no es lo mismo la técnica del graneado como acabado o como preparatoria de la superficie a tratar.


----------

